# Place to hunt near College Station



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am looking for a place to hunt near College Station. I have a place that I can hunt in Rocksprings it is just a pain to make that 6 hour drive. I am willing to pay for some land or if anyone has any pointers on public land I would love that also. Thanks and Gig Em'


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get the public lands permit.
The map book is on the TPWD website. There are some bow only lands around Somerville. Also the North West side of SHNF is not too far. Thats where i hunted when i was in CS and did well. Manage your expectations and enjoy the process of learning public land hunting strategy.


----------



## tailsup3998 (Sep 22, 2015)

is your place in rock springs looking for another hunter on the lease if so please pm me asap


----------

